# Towing Mirrors for 2003 Trailblazer / Envoy SUV's



## mjwencl

I've been trying to figure out what to do about mirrors for my 2003 Trailblazer. I haven't seen many options that look that great. I do not want something that will leave marks on my truck or take a long time to put on and take off. I've looked at the CIPA Universal tow mirrors but some folks elsewhere have had mixed feelings about these.

What have you all had experience with and recommend?









Cheers,

Michael


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm going to watch this one, as I am still looking for a mirror that suits me also. I have used McKesh mirrors in the past. They provide excellent visibility, but are a bit of a hassle to get set right, and I did notice some marring of the paint surface after I used them. My dealer is trying to get me to get the CIPA's, since he of course sells them. He want about $65 for a set. I may just find out if he will offer a satifaction guarantee, and if so, I'll have nothing to lose. The 65 mile drive from the dealer to the house should be enough for me to judge whether I like them or not.

I have heard that these type of mirrors, (CIPA's and similar products) tend to vibrate too much. That is why I want the satisfaction clause.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat

I installed cipa mirrors on my tahoe. They pull out and are electriclly operated and don't vibrate like the strap on type. The draw back is that they are huge and take away from the looks of the tahoe. There is a company that I heard of called power vision which makes the power mirrors for chevy, they look stock and are electrically extendable. This is all I know about them. If I had to do it again I would most likely go with power vision. does anyone know any more about these mirrors? kirk


----------



## CamperDC

Well I have to jump in on this one. I went through the same issue you are going throught last summer. I tried the strap on mirrors first and they just did not fit on the mirror very well and I alomost lost one one time. They also had to much vibration for me. I then tried the slip-ons and they looked real nice but they too had to much vibration for my liking. I then tried the McKesh mirrors and they worked best for me.

I will agree that it did take me while to get them adjusted the first time, but now that they are adjusted it takes 2 minutes to get them on. I can see down both sides of the TT and I added the smaller convex mirrors that allow me watch the TT tires and the lower front part of the TT. I have not had any issues with the mirrors marring or scratching the paint. The ones I got last summer have nice padding everywhere they touch the paint. I will also agree that they do not look the best, but I would rather have the visibility rather then the looks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Perhaps the CIPA mirrors that I am talking about are different then the ones you guys are. The one's my dealer has are plastic, and fit over the existing OEM mirrors with a clamping mechenism to secure it.

As far as the powervision mirrors, I have looked at the web page. Supposedly, they were to be available as a factory installed option on all new GM full size trucks starting in 2003. They are expensive, I do know that. compared to the mirrors I referred to in my last post. I think for my truck, they were quoted at being somewhere in the $475 range. (power adjust/heated mirrors). I have not seen any in real life, only in photo's on the web page.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

We had a 2002 TrailBlazer and at that time CIPA didn't make a slip on mirror for the TrailBlazer, if they do now I'd recommend them. I've used them on my F150 and now on my Avalanche. I considered the McKesh mirrors but at some $120 it was a tad rich for my blood. Shop around on the CIPA, I'd call every local RV store and check online too, prices vary a bit but you'll going to be look at least $50 for a pair.


----------



## mjwencl

This is the CIPA 11960 that I've been looking at for the Trailblazer.










This is the Velvac that I've also looked at as a possibility.










All good comments thus far. Still looking for more options.

Cheers,









Michael


----------



## Y-Guy

I'm a bit surprised that CIPA doesn't yet make a slip on mirror for the TrailBlazer/Envoy/Bravada tiplets. Have you emailed them for their website to see if they do and its just not on their website? CIPA Mirrors Feedback

On the CIPA 11960 I'd see if you can try before you buy, I had the cheap strap on ones one and they flat out sucked! Waste of money. Those look pretty solid I'd just test them if you can.


----------



## CamperDC

Hey Michael,

Those Cipa 11960's were the ones I tried and they just didn't work with my factory mirrors. The plastic around my factory mirrors was too thick and the clip kept slipping off while en-route. They also had a terrible wind noise (not sure how to describe it) at highway speeds. On the first trip I thought my engine was going to blow.

However, I do know someone who uses them and they work fine for him. I would try that option first and then take them back and upgrade if they do not work for you.


----------



## mjwencl

I called CIPA and was told they have nothing planned for the Trailblazer for a slide-on and was told to use the 11960 Universal model. Guess I'll pursue the fender idea some more. Was never to crazy about anything mounting or clipping to the factory side mirrors anyway.

I appreciate all the comments you all have put here.

Cheers, it's Friday!









Michael


----------



## edt

I use the cipa universal on an envoy. The work, not well, but they work. I too would love better mirrors. Seems that CIPA and the like do not think people tow with SUVs... I will be watching this thread hoping someone finds, or knows of, good mirrors for a 2003 Envoy.

Ed


----------



## mjwencl

After popping the hood on my Trailblazer I also realized that fender mount tripods may not work good either as the lip edge of the fender is not smooth. The edge has a formed ripple in it that doesn't give much of a flat surface to grip upon for a tripod mount either. Rats!

Still looking...


----------



## mjwencl

Maybe we just buy some hand held mirrors in the health and beauty aids aisle at ShopKo and stick them out the window when it's time to change lanes...









I told my wife ...mmmmm..... nope.







But the way things are going thus far she may have the ticket!!


----------



## California Jim

I am using the CIPA slip on's and they work well. No vibration or wind noise. It seems that these must work better on some mirrors than others because I have heard everything from DOG to DY-NO-MITE!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I use the plastic slip over type mirrors on my 'HO. No problem with them.


----------



## mjwencl

CIPA does NOT have a slip-on option and doesn't plan on it either. According to CIPA "use the universal fit 11960" is my only choice on a Trailblazer.


----------



## mjwencl

I guess I will be seriously looking at the Eagle Vision Plus. This Sunday I will be able to try one out.

http://www.wheelmasters.com/products/visionplus_mirror.html










Might be the best alternative but certainly won't be the cheapest!


----------



## CamperDC

Boy those look very very similar to the McKesh mirrors I have. How much do they cost?


----------



## mjwencl

I guess the going rate is around $60 each without the wide angle mirror.

Cheers!


----------



## CamperDC

That sounds real close to what I paid for the McKesh. Not very nice looking, but I would not trade mine for the world.


----------



## mjwencl

Well the mirrors won't fit into the door window channel. So I'm back to my other choice. The tripod mount, which do fit. I tried an old unit my Dad had from years ago. Fit good and should work. His were rusted chrome and are not useable for me so I will try to find some black versions out there.

Something like this.










This is what I ordered for my Chevy Trailblazer. I'll post more once I receive them.

ACAR RV-450 84500 Black

http://www.acar4hitches.com/acar4hitches/_pdf/Mirrors.pdf

Michael


----------



## mjwencl

Sorry to post this again, but the above unit does not fit. Works on my Pontiac Grand Prix but not a Chevy Trailblazer. The tripod does not spread wide enough. I am returning them today.

Still looking and even more frustrated!









I'm going to try the CIPA 11960 Universal's later today. I'll know more later and will report. I never dreamed this would be such a problem.


----------



## mjwencl

This is getting really frustrating already. The CIPA 11960 Universal Fit do not fit a Trailblazer / Envoy SUV. You cannot reliably clip the lower part of the mirror to get the unit to stay put. This dealer is going to order a CIPA fender mount to see if it will fit my rig. I have my doubts.

I tried a strap on unit from my local Fleet Farm store. The drivers mirror side worked OK because the clipped on strap was on the top, but then the passenger side wouldn't clip under the mirror because of the OEM's mirror design. If they made a left and right in this style mirror I might have a chance of using them.

This is what I tried last.










So now I back to square one again. Rats!









Should I give Chevrolet a call and ask them why they don't make a GM accessory for towing mirrors to fit?

The factory mirror looks like this.


----------



## tradinpaint2

I just read on another website that GM does make an extended slip on mirror for your type of vehicle an the cost is about 80 dollars .. I use the CIPA slip on type an love them I was pulling my 25rss in 40 mph winds on saturday an they made no noise an didnt shake.. As for seeing out of them I had to blind side my trailer in around a tree stump I could see everything from start to finish. My wife was standing outside makeing sure i dont hit the stump an i stopped b4 she told me too.. like the other guy on here we need to work on our hand signals....lol.good luck on you quest for mirrors


----------



## jnk36jnk

This is all great stuff for you Chevy guys but what about us Ford people. I have a 2003 Ford Expedition and am waiting to take posession of a 25RSS. Am curious what other Ford folks have come up with for mirror extenders. I had some dorky strap on ones for use with our pop up trailer but they were useless and certainly would not work with our new trailer.

Dean


----------



## mjwencl

I found if I use the above CIPA mirror and connect the right side mirror very carefully, I can get it to work. The driver side mounts reasonably well.

Granted, I am not thrilled with these mirrors but can use them for now. The right side mirror is a PITA but is do-able for now.

This is the only mirror that works on a Chevy Trailblazer right now.









I would still like to see the slide on custom mount produced by CIPA!

Michael


----------

